# Emailadresse bei GMX oder lieber bei WEB?



## Joel-92 (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich habe derzeit meine Mail-Adresse bei Arcor. Leider ist der Posteingang nur 50 MB groß, deshalb benötige ich jetzt eine neue Mail Adresse.
Nun die Frage was ist besser, GMX.de oder WEB.de?
- Mehrere Adressen wären schön (eine richtige und eine Spam Adresse)
- Kompatiblität mit Thunderbird
- Versand von großen Anhängen möglich
- Großer Email Speicher

Danke.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. Februar 2012)

GMX ist bei mir unten drunter. 
Weil sie es nicht geschafft haben mir immer wieder *Kostenpflichtige* Upgrades unter zujubeln (unregelmäßiger Werbezwang in eigener Sache, kurz nach der Anmeldung), und ich falsche Daten bei der Registrierung angegeben habe, haben sie mein Konto Gelöscht


----------



## Sethnix (8. Februar 2012)

wenn nur die beiden in frage kommen dann GMX
Bei Web.de kannst du nur alle 15 min Mail über Thunderbird, etc. abrufen


----------



## derP4computer (8. Februar 2012)

Sethnix schrieb:


> wenn nur die beiden in frage kommen dann GMX
> Bei Web.de kannst du *nur alle 15 min Mail *über Thunderbird, etc. abrufen


 Ist mir neu, auch so?


> http://www.patshaping.de/images/blackbullet.gif *Posteingangsserver:* POP3: _pop3.web.de_, IMAP: _imap.web.de
> _ http://www.patshaping.de/images/blackbullet.gif *Postausgangsserver:* _smtp.web.de_
> http://www.patshaping.de/images/blackbullet.gif *Benutzername:* Benutzername
> http://www.patshaping.de/images/blackbullet.gif *Besonderheiten:* Verwendet SMTP-Authentifizierung.


Habe mir bei GMX und WEB erst mal alle seriösen Emailadressen mit meinem Namen angelegt, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Abductee (8. Februar 2012)

IMAP ist bei GMX kostenpflichtig, dafür kann man es so oft aktualisieren wie man will.
das gratis pop3 lässt sich nur alle paar minuten hintereinander abrufen. (ist aber nicht weiter schlimm)


----------



## Jimini (8. Februar 2012)

Warum nicht Googlemail? Riesiger Speicherplatz (über 7GB), so oft Mails abrufen wie du willst, IMAP-Funktionalität...ich war seit 2000 oder 2001 bei Web.de, zusätzlich hatte ich seit 2003 einen GMX-Account. Beide Anbieter (gehören zu 1&1) schicken einem Werbung, die man nicht abbestellen kann - außer man zahlt. Bei Web.de kommt noch die 12minütige Sperre hinzu, die teilweise echt nerven kann. Zudem sind die Anhangs- und Posteingangsbeschränkungen bei Web.de meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Hätte ich mittlerweile nicht einen eigenen IMAP-Server, der mir alle Mails automatisch einsammelt und diese zentral präsentiert, wäre ich längst nicht mehr bei Web.de.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Sethnix (8. Februar 2012)

@derP4computer:
Das BIld sollte alles sagen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windows0.1 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich würd GMX nehmen


----------



## ersguterjunge (8. Februar 2012)

Ich würde googlemail oder Hotmail nehmen. Sind beide sehr gut und du kannst alles über die Software Windows Live Mail 2011 steuern.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

Ich rate zu googlemail.


----------



## cerbero (9. Februar 2012)

Ihr wisst schon das es ein und der selbe Laden ist oder ?

United Internet AG - Marken

Und die "Extras" wie mehrere Adressen in einem Postfach, großer Speicher & groß0e Anhänge kosten so oder so Geld. Schau einfach nach bei wem du "deine" Emailadresse noch bekommst. Und falls es eine "@email.de" wird, wunder dich bloß nicht über das was du noch alles vom Vorbesitzer mitbekommst


----------



## Gamefruit93 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich bin mit Googlemail voll zufrieden.


----------



## LED (9. Februar 2012)

IMAP oder POP3 funktionieren mit Googlemail sehr gut.

-> auch meine Empfehlung


----------



## Dexter74 (9. Februar 2012)

zu Web.de Freemail

- der 15min mind.Zeitabstand beim abholen ist bestimmt schon seit 10 Jahren so
- Speicherplatzerweiterung nur durch Installation und nutzen einer Toolbar, danach kann man sie zwar wieder deinstallieren, wird aber trotzdem immer wieder damit genervt
- seit Umstellung Onlineportal schlecht erreichbar, ping und tracert funktioniert, beim Browser kommt aber immer wieder Seite nicht gefunden/nicht erreichbar o.ä.
- SPAM Filter eine Katastrophe, habe beim neuen Design auch noch nicht die white-/black-Liste gefunden


----------



## Biohazard92 (9. Februar 2012)

Google-Mail kann ich eigentlich nur empfehlen, vorallem als Android-Nutzer, davor bzw. parallel dazu nutze ich Hotmail, eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden damit.

Bei beiden sollte der Speicherplatz mehr als ausreichend sein.


----------



## Bambusbar (9. Februar 2012)

Gibt noch mehr Mailanbieter als die beiden/drei.
Einfach mal googlen :>

Hier .z.b ein Vergleich:
Kostenlose Email-Anbieter und Dienste im Vergleich


----------



## Dexter74 (9. Februar 2012)

Freenet ist aber noch schlimmer, da kam damals wirklich jede Spammail trotz Spamfilter durch, die die man haben wollte wurden aber im in den SPAM Ordner verschoben  
Außerdem haben die ohne Ankündigung bzw. Grund den Account gelöscht.


----------



## Fraggerick (9. Februar 2012)

gmail. 

allein schon weil die seite von denen werbefrei ist.

jedes mal wenn ich die gmx news lese platzt mein hirn


----------



## Ahab (9. Februar 2012)

Würde auch stark zu Google oder Live raten. Die bieten nebenbei noch wesentlich mehr Dienste und Services, als GMX und Web.de und nerven nicht mit "hauseigenem Spam". Web.de ist da besonders schlimm, mindestens 2 Spammails pro Tag (von Web.de wohlgemerkt) und das ganze Getue mit dem extra Programm für 500MB (!) Mailspeicher ist die reinste Bauernfängerei, genauso wie die ganzen tollen kostenpflichtigen Dienste. 

Mit einer Live-ID hast du außerdem 25GB Web Space (Skydrive). Niemand geht dir auf die Nerven - sowohl von Google als auch von Microsoft kam noch nicht eine einzige "JETZTSCHNELLZUGREIFENSONSTDIESUNDDASUNDRAUSBISTDU"-Depesche.


----------



## Bambusbar (9. Februar 2012)

Ich hab Mail-Accs bei yahoo, web.de und zoho.com.
Web.de spammt dich echt mit irgendwelchem Kram zu.
Daher lass ich mir mittlerweile auch alle Mails zu meiner eigenen Domain weiterleiten und da hat der Spamfilter dann einiges zu tun und hält die ganze ******** draußen. ^^


----------



## Abductee (9. Februar 2012)

den spamfilter von gmx find ich nicht schlecht.
man muss sich halt die arbeit machen und den filter auch füttern.
bei mir kommt ca. 1x die woche spam durch und bekommt mit einem mausklick einen neuen filtereintrag.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Februar 2012)

Wie viele hier, rate ich dir auch zu Googlemail. 
Hat alles, was man braucht. Ist immer erreichbar. 

Und im Vergleich zu Hotmail bekommt man bei google wenigstens Imap. 
Außerdem wird man bei hotmail/live meiner Meinung nach nur zugespamt. 

Alternativ:  Strato Mail für 99cent pro Monat

Hier hast du dann deinen eigenen Namen und 25 Postfächer. Pro Postfach hast du dann 2GB Speicher, 
die eigentlich vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## JensderRoggi (9. Februar 2012)

deleted


----------



## K3n$! (9. Februar 2012)

Komischerweise wird bei allen Leuten, die ich kenne und die bei Hotmail/Live sind, das Postfach mit Spammails überschwemmt. 
Und ich nutze meine 4 Emailkonten, die ich verteilt habe, überall gleich. Und eigenartigerweise wird nur mein Hotmail Konto vollgespamt. 
Aber die Entscheidung liegt ja bei jedem selbst


----------



## Ahab (9. Februar 2012)

Kommt drauf an was du mit Spam meinst - ich hab mich nicht auf Spam Dritter bezogen, sondern auf Spam vom Anbieter selbst. Ich kriege weder das eine noch das andere. Spam von Dritten bekomme ich aber wahrscheinlich deshalb nicht, weil ich meine Live-Adresse nur für wirklich wichtige Sachen hergebe.


----------



## VoodooChile (9. Februar 2012)

Meine Adresse unter echtem Namen hab ich bei Yahoo.de und bin auch recht zufrieden damit: keine Nervmails vom Anbieter, übersichtliches Webmail, immer gut zu erreichen, kein Autodelete/Speicherbegrenzung.

Die anonyme Adresse hab ich inzwischen bei GMX*.com* mit Abruf über IMAP, und bin ebefalls sehr zufrieden. Die Vergabe von Wegwerfadressen wg. Spam ist dort z.B. wesentlich besser gelöst als bei Yahoo.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. Februar 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> IMAP ist bei GMX kostenpflichtig



Nö.
Hab' GMX schon mehr als 5 Jahre, bin Gratis-Nutzer und benutze IMAP.
Mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich auch an die tägliche Werbemail,
dafür ist's gratis und die Filter-Regel/der Klick...


----------



## Abductee (9. Februar 2012)

Zitat GMX-Homepage:
"Der IMAP-Zugang ist in den Tarifen GMX ProMail und GMX TopMail verfügbar."

Dann hab ich das falsch verstanden und es funktioniert quasi in jedem Tarif, wird nur extra nochmal erwähnt.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (10. Februar 2012)

Es scheint wirklich in jedem Tarif zu funktionieren, 
Thunderbird hat (schon automatisch) den IMAP-Server in den Konten-Optionen und ich hab' definitiv Free-Mail -
Man munkelt, dass GMX vor allem zahlungswilligen Kunden locken möchte


----------



## TankCommander (10. Februar 2012)

Schließe mich den Leuten an, die zu Google Mail geraten haben an!


----------

